# Stool Test for Colon Cancer being tested



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

From The Street.com, a financial reporter:Shares of Exact Sciences were among the best-performing health-related stocks Monday, jumping 12% after the biotech company said its DNA-based colon cancer screening technology performed well in a study.The company said its stool DNA-testing technology was able to demonstrate an 88% sensitivity for cancer, with an 82% specificity. "Colonoscopy is the gold standard for colorectal cancer screening and is usually our first screening recommendation to patients," the study's lead investigator said. "However, many people are reluctant to undergo a colonoscopy. This study shows that very high sensitivity can be achieved with non-invasive, stool DNA testing." The data were presented at the annual Digestive Disease Week conference on Sunday."With sensitivity for colorectal cancer approaching 90%, we believe that stool DNA testing and colonoscopy could be a powerful one-two punch in the quest to get more people screened and to reduce colon cancer mortality," Exact Sciences said.


----------

